# The angels ministered to him?



## Davidius

When Jesus is fasting in the desert, what does it mean that the "angels ministered to him"?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I assume it means that they provided for his physical needs at that point. He overcame all the temptations to gratuitously call down their help and, upon the conclusion of His trial, the Father sent them to comfort Him. It's pure speculation but I think they brought Him some food.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's pure speculation but I think they brought Him some food.



...and water! 

Another thought:
Mark's Gospel mentions that "He was with the wild animals, and angels were ministering to him." [Mark 1:12]. Perhaps this indicates the angels provided some sort of physical protect for him from the wild animals.

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 11:06:40 EST-----

From Lange's Commentary:



> By the ministering we are not to understand a serving with food, but a sustaining support against Satan and the beasts.



-----Added 12/15/2008 at 11:26:09 EST-----

Matthew Henry says,


> The good spirits were busy about him; the angels ministered to him, supplied him with what he needed, and dutifully attended him.


----------



## Rangerus

Good question. I never really thought about it. It is kind of like Adam tending the garden. I’m not sure what was there for Adam to actually do and that needed tending. It’s like “hey Eve, today I planted this garden with a new variety Hawaiian tropical's. Don’t you like my choice of “Bird of Paradise”, which I officially named Strelitzia?” 

I think “and the angels ministered to Him” could be general term to tell us the angels were there with Him. Most likely they tended to the basic needs of food, water, clothing, shelter, protection. As well as there to keep Him company and comfort Him.

“Ministry of the good angels around all of us, is matter of great comfort considering nasty intentions of the principalities of darkness against us; and more so it reassures us, to have the indwelling of the spirit in our hearts.” …Matthew Henry


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Matthew Henry says,
> 
> 
> 
> The good spirits were busy about him; the angels ministered to him, supplied him with what he needed, and dutifully attended him.
Click to expand...


Well we have to be careful quoting that Matthew Henry... Too "allegorical" .


----------



## sotzo

It is still quite wonderous and humbling to know God suffered as a human in the person of Jesus. Nothing but doxology seems to be able to communicate thankfulness for His obedience to the Father even to death on the cross.


----------



## PresbyDane

They gave him whatever another person how had spend 40 days in the dessert would need, both to body and mind.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Jesus, the MAN, received whatever ministration another man would need. We might even be even assuming that these angels were the awesome, shining spiritual kind, when we ought to be thinking along the lines of the ravens that fed Elijah; but still he was also fed by the angel that fed him on his flight to Horeb.

Regardless, Jesus was out there, driven by the Spirit, to be tempted and tried, and not in a Paradise but a wilderness. And he was NOT to be using his divine power to extricate himself or help himself, but like WE would/ought, he entrusted himself to the Father, and relied on the Spirit. Who, of course, provided what he needed.


----------



## Poimen

I find it delightfully ironic in light of the fact that Satan tempted Jesus to throw himself off the temple to prove He was the Son of God 'knowing' that the angels would minister to His safety. Jesus would not _tempt_ God, as He replied, to do such a thing, but He did _trust_ His Father, as Bruce ably demonstrates above. 

In other words, presumption with regards to God's unrevealed will is dangerous but trusting in God's revealed will (promises) is wonderful.


----------



## Davidius

So he provided for Jesus' needs, whatever those were in this context, since he was fasting and therefore not eating, through angels? 

Can God minister to us with angels? What do you think this would look like?


----------



## Ivan

I'm not sure what it would "_look like_" but there are times that I have come through an experience and can't explain how I survived. My guardian angel? Don't know, but I do sense the Presence of the Almighty at times when that Presence is sorely needed. 

Can God minister to us with angels? I believe God is able to do that.

I do believe that God's angels are very different than Clarence.


----------



## Davidius

Ivan said:


> I do believe that God's angels are very different than Clarence.



 I just saw that movie for the first time this Christmas, so I get it.


----------

